# I am Looking for Volunteer Job



## shutaparoy@gmail.com (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi

I am looking for volunteer job as a medical coder. I am a CPC certified coder. I am ICD 10 proficient too. I have 5 years of US healthcare professional experience as a medical coding, teleradiology, healthcare adjudication, medical transcription etc. I am recently moved to California. I was previously stayed in Boston, MA. I have experience in Radiology, emergency room, E&M coding experience. I am eagerly looking for volunteer jobs in healthcare field as I want to learn more in coding specially in ICD10. 

If there is any opportunity please let me know. 

Regards
Sutapa Roy
978-905-0322


----------

